
Joseph Stiglitz, Nobel-winning economist, says end the GDP - joeyespo
https://www.fastcompany.com/90435788/a-nobel-winning-economist-says-its-time-to-kill-the-gdp
======
ilaksh
There is one presidential candidate who is saying the same thing. Yang. Maybe
he read Stiglitz's book.

------
mark_l_watson
“” His new book, Measuring What Counts: The Global Movement for Well-Being,
cowritten with French economists Jean-Paul Fitoussi and Martine Durand,
provides a blueprint for how countries can use more appropriate metrics that
account for details such as sustainability and—imagine!—how people feel about
their lives.””

I read the Introduction to this book on Amazon ‘Look inside’. Really makes a
lot of sense, but then most people probably already believe that the GDP is a
bad measurement for how a country (or the world) is doing. Anyway, the book
looks interesting but I have too long of a reading backlog to put it on my
reading list.

------
Ericson2314
Boring article, but good idea.

------
mytailorisrich
> _“The world is facing three existential crises: a climate crisis, an
> inequality crisis and a crisis in democracy,”_

This so-called 'crisis' in democracy is not existential if it exists at all.

On the other hand, we face a population crisis that is a major cause of the
climate and environmental crisis.

Population growth, explosion even, is also key to understand the importance of
GDP and inequality.

~~~
ilaksh
Hasn't been true for awhile. We are dealing with a population implosion now.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Is the world's population decreasing or even just stable? Not at all. It's
still seriously growing.

There is no population 'implosion' on the horizon...

~~~
MiroF
the second derivative is negative

